# Queen excluders



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Stay away from that cheap Chinese ( any type ) they are all terrible


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

In our hot summer here every year I like to use the plastic QE.
The hive might just be too hot to use the metal bound ones.
Though they're still selling at the local bee store both version.
Try some metal and try some plastic to see what is better. I don't think
the bees mind as long as they can squeezed through.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I have both I like the plastic ones can peel them off easier but that being said I'm selling them all not using them anymore I feel like they are blocking bees from filling supers


----------



## rangerbees (Jan 19, 2015)

i dont use them because it seems like their moor trouble than there worth and cant be good for the bees to have to squeeze through looks like it would be hard on wings maybee im over thinking it


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm only semipro but I use them in conjunction with upper entrances (2" shim with 1 1/4" hole drilled in it or 1/2" slit across the front under the outer cover). I love not having to deal with brood in supers. They learn to ignore the lower entrance during a flow of any sort and come in via the top to avoid the excluder. I use both types but prefer the one Mann Lake offers as it's easier to remove, clean, and store. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/HD-125.html


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I was always told by older beekeepers that there just honey blockers


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with D Coates, i also think they are a must for comb honey production. As for top entrance i keep them year round, less tracking for honey production and ventilation in the winter.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

D Coates said:


> I use both types but prefer the one Mann Lake offers as it's easier to remove, clean, and store. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/HD-125.html


those are what I use when I use one. Most times i don't use them at all.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Definitely metal bound. I don't know if anyone still sell them, but I have a dozen or so old stamped sheet metal excluders and they get burred up a lot less than any of the wire excluders. They are also easy to scrape if you lay them on something flat.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Not if you are running the small cells and smaller size bees. They
just squeezed through fine. The bigger bees had a hard time going through. I
have my set up on natural small cells so the plastic ones don't bother them at all.
Yes, it is flexible enough to peel it off the hive easily. 
I haven't try it yet so maybe freeze the plastic one and then
tap the junk out to clean it. Good idea on the top entrance method. Will convert one
hive tomorrow to compare with the bottom entrance one all on plastic QE.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Formic acid causes the metal ones to rust so I use the plastic.


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

honey excluders


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I use the Mann Lake plastic ones and metal ones for queen rearing. I pretty much use the plastic ones for splits.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I use the plastic ones when making splits and use them on top of breeder hives to give them a super without the queen moving up. They work well in those situations but was worried about them in full honey production. I figured they would be harder on bees than nice round wires.

Johnny


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

In full honey production use a small hole or slit on a shim upper entrance for the honey boxes.
I learn this one on the other post. The foragers will bypass the QE and learn to use the upper
entrance. No more honey excluder issue!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

wild-b said:


> honey excluders


lol, beekeeping 101 is in the other forum


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

beepro, I tried that several years ago. I took a wood bound excluder and cut an opening about 4 inches wide in the wood on top side of wire. There were guard bees at the entrance but never saw foragers using it.

Johnny


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

This thread is a prime example of the many differing opinions out there on any given subject. Makes it hard sometimes to decide what is correct. Bottom line I guess is try different things and see what works best in your situation.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

We use mostly the all metal ones. The best I think I use in the last 30+ years was the A R Root wood excluder. Hard to clean with a torch. It melts the lead bars. I like the wood bound ones, but have to replace the frame every 7 years.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Man lake plastic. Resistant to UV rays and I can actually lift 32 exlcuders and place all exlcuders on the whole yard with only one trip to the truck.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you also give them a bottom entrance for the
guard bees to be there? The guard bees are at the bottom while
the foragers are using the top for the nectar deposit.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

beepro said:


> Did you also give them a bottom entrance for the
> guard bees to be there? The guard bees are at the bottom while
> the foragers are using the top for the nectar deposit.


Yes, I left bottom entrance open.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

The Honey Householder said:


> Hard to clean with a torch. It melts the lead bars.


I'm using the Mann Lake metal excluders, stumbled on an easy way to clean them. I have a solar melter made out of a re-purposed old skylight window that came out when we re-did the roof on the old house. A stack of excluders cluttered with burr comb fits nicely under the skylight. Two sunny days, and it's a stack of excluders with no burr comb left on any of them. Remains to be seen if they are 'clean enough'.


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

grozzie2 said:


> I'm using the Mann Lake metal excluders, stumbled on an easy way to clean them. I have a solar melter made out of a re-purposed old skylight window that came out when we re-did the roof on the old house. A stack of excluders cluttered with burr comb fits nicely under the skylight. Two sunny days, and it's a stack of excluders with no burr comb left on any of them. Remains to be seen if they are 'clean enough'.


The best tip of the week , thanks . Sure beats my freezing them in the heat of the summer so the wax chips off easy. will be putting them under glass!!


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

ABruce said:


> The best tip of the week , thanks . Sure beats my freezing them in the heat of the summer so the wax chips off easy. will be putting them under glass!!


I use a fire in a 55 gal barrel to clean mine. Can do several hundred in a day


----------

